# Classic Bully standard



## zirandad

What do u think about The Classic style bully? Would you use it in your program? What would you try and get out of using it, would it clean up a certain look? Just curious too see everyones response.I enjoy using it..nice clean athletic look on a dog, Not overdone .


----------



## angelbaby

I personally love the classic bully. I think it can be used to clean alot of stuff up these days but rarely see people who do. I find a big majority feel the classic class should be eliminated and I sure hope they don't. I would rather see a clean bully class like the classic over the extreme class where alot of messes are . { not saying all extreme dogs are bad there are some nice ones, but a bigger majority of them over the classics have horrible structure}. 

I do think that people get mixed up though alot of times any "smaller" framed dog with bully blood will get lumped as a classic when in fact a classic is suppose to be "bully" still just a lil less mass then the standard. Some of these dogs being labelled classic IMO should not be , they should just be labelled non show quality.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I agree with angel. I love the classic bullies!


----------



## king diesel

*classic bully*

The classic pits are Sik especially if dey r well taken care of and muscler but the new.style bullys look gewd to I wud like to c a mixture to c if u get a short beasty muscler look but not a over weight look


----------



## Brucie

My boy is a classic bully. They are really amazing dogs. They are not short, they are well proportioned, muscular, and don't sacrifice aesthetics for bulk (by bulk I really mean fat and not muscle).

I myself consider the standard and classic bully the real bully. People breeding in al different kinds of breeds into the american bully making all different sorts of dogs...they should just change the name entirely. They are different dogs.

Just by the look of it here are the mixes I observe:

Standard - Is similar to the classic but seems to portray more of the muscular size of the amstaff.

Pocket - specifically bred dwarf american bullies, short due to the dwarfism gene and possible breeding of english bulldog into the mix

XL - this truly is an unhealthy selective breeding of specific breeds. It seems that they have some kind of mastiff, great dane, american bully and who knows what else in the mix. No way they got there just by selectively breeding american bullies, I don't believe it.

Extreme - this is easy, English Bulldogs with the coat of an American Bully

Finally the classic - Looks to be bred from Staffordshire Terriers and Pitbulls. Retain the athletic look of the pitbull and muscle up with the AmStaff

call me crazy, but this is what I see when I look at the breed. I don't know how all these mixed breeds can be classified as an American Bully. It is like calling a pitbull an American Bully, or anything mixed with American Bully blood a bully.


----------



## Stanced Out Bullies

Brucie said:


> My boy is a classic bully. They are really amazing dogs. They are not short, they are well proportioned, muscular, and don't sacrifice aesthetics for bulk (by bulk I really mean fat and not muscle).
> 
> I myself consider the standard and classic bully the real bully. People breeding in al different kinds of breeds into the american bully making all different sorts of dogs...they should just change the name entirely. They are different dogs.
> 
> Just by the look of it here are the mixes I observe:
> 
> Standard - Is similar to the classic but seems to portray more of the muscular size of the amstaff.
> 
> Pocket - specifically bred dwarf american bullies, short due to the dwarfism gene and possible breeding of english bulldog into the mix
> 
> XL - this truly is an unhealthy selective breeding of specific breeds. It seems that they have some kind of mastiff, great dane, american bully and who knows what else in the mix. No way they got there just by selectively breeding american bullies, I don't believe it.
> 
> Extreme - this is easy, English Bulldogs with the coat of an American Bully
> 
> Finally the classic - Looks to be bred from Staffordshire Terriers and Pitbulls. Retain the athletic look of the pitbull and muscle up with the AmStaff
> 
> call me crazy, but this is what I see when I look at the breed. I don't know how all these mixed breeds can be classified as an American Bully. It is like calling a pitbull an American Bully, or anything mixed with American Bully blood a bully.


personally i dont really care for them (i used to) i would like them if people actually could breed to the standard meaning "Blocky/heavy heads; short/square muzzles; heavier bone, muscle, and compact body." alott of classics lack those traits (done correct makes for an awesome looking dog though),my preference leans towards either standard bully or a pocket bully. the classics to me are that gray area.... which people get confused about what breed is what, remyline dogs are clearly classic american bullys yet fabian from remyline claims he breeds apbt's. just not my cup of tea anymore .
Would you use it in your program? no, if you took a classic to a pocket you would have a very inconstant litter and certain traits would stick to some pups and some not. breed your class to other dogs in that class that compliment each other.


----------



## angelbaby

Stanced Out Bullies said:


> personally i dont really care for them (i used to) i would like them if people actually could breed to the standard meaning "Blocky/heavy heads; short/square muzzles; heavier bone, muscle, and compact body." alott of classics lack those traits (done correct makes for an awesome looking dog though),my preference leans towards either standard bully or a pocket bully. the classics to me are that gray area.... which people get confused about what breed is what, remyline dogs are clearly classic american bullys yet fabian from remyline claims he breeds apbt's. just not my cup of tea anymore .
> Would you use it in your program? no, if you took a classic to a pocket you would have a very inconstant litter and certain traits would stick to some pups and some not. breed your class to other dogs in that class that compliment each other.


I agree to a point, I do think there are dogs being called classics that ARE NOT classic, they lack breed type. Like I said people get confused as to what a true classic is and think any smaller built bully is one.A true classic is very pretty and a nicely built dog that still fits the standard IMO. Just getting people to see what classic is vs maybe something that just doesn't fit in the breed standard period is the hard part.


----------



## rodrigo

classic bully is my favorite..... plus its important to keep it alive to show the roots of the american bully


----------



## Stanced Out Bullies

angelbaby said:


> I agree to a point, I do think there are dogs being called classics that ARE NOT classic, they lack breed type. Like I said people get confused as to what a true classic is and think any smaller built bully is one.A true classic is very pretty and a nicely built dog that still fits the standard IMO. Just getting people to see what classic is vs maybe something that just doesn't fit in the breed standard period is the hard part.


yes, its hard to find a real classic.
allot of the real classics are coined oldschool blood and seem to be non existent.
here is on of my females , which i would call more of a classic and to me a good representation.
vv her ped
BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database


----------



## Brucie

Stanced Out Bullies said:


> yes, its hard to find a real classic.
> allot of the real classics are coined oldschool blood and seem to be non existent.
> here is on of my females , which i would call more of a classic and to me a good representation.
> vv her ped
> BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database


Nice dog, but I would consider her a standard.


----------



## American_Pit13

She is a classic. I agree with you guys as well with many of the "Classics" not actually meeting standard and looking more of UKC type APBTs rather than Bully.



pitbullmamanatl said:


> Each class adheres to the Standard Class written standard with some amendments.
> They are broken down as follows and the classes are determined by height with consideration given to age in the ring:
> 
> 
> *Standard Class*- That is the standard every class follows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *General Impression*
> The American Bully should give the impression of great strength for its size. Compact to medium/large size dog with a muscular body and blocky head. Powerful in it's movement and should display effortless movement at the same time. Keenly alive and alert to its surroundings. The American Bully should have the appearance of heavy bone structure with a Bully build and look.
> *HEAD*
> Medium in length, deep through, broad skull, very pronounced cheek muscles, distinct stop, and high set ears.
> Ears- Natural or cropped
> Eyes- All colors except albinism. Eye shape is oval to slightly roundish, low down in skull and set far apart.
> Muzzle- Short-Medium blocky upper side or slightly squared to fall away abruptly below eyes.
> Jaws- well defined.
> Under jaw- to be strong.
> Lips- semi close and even, some looseness accepted (more so with the XL and Extreme varieties) but not preferred.
> Upper Teeth- to meet tightly outside lower teeth in form or scissor bite accepted
> Nose- all colors acceptable
> *NECK*
> Heavy, slightly arched, tapering from shoulder to back of skull. (some looseness of skin is accepted with the XL and Extreme varieties) Compact to medium size should have minimal or no loose skin.
> *SHOULDERS*
> Strong and muscular with blade being wide and set wide.
> *BACK*
> Fairly short to medium back, slight sloping from withers to rump or straight accepted with gentle short slope at rump to base of tail. (slightly higher rears accepted for XL and Extreme varieties) but not desired in the compact medium size.
> *BODY*
> Well-sprung ribs, deep in rear and all ribs close together
> Forelegs- set rather wide apart to permit chest development
> Chest- should be deep and broad
> *TAIL*
> Short to medium in comparison to size, low set, tapering to a fine point
> Kinks and Knots- are faults however accepted in the show ring but not preferred
> *LEGS*
> Front legs- straight from legs, large or round bones, pastern upright are preferred
> Feet- slight turning outwards is accepted as long as feet do not measures a 45 degree, should be of moderate size, well arched and compact
> Hindquarters- well muscled, let down at hocks, turning neither in nor out (slight turns accepted in the XL and Extreme varieties)
> *COAT*
> Short, close, stiff to the touch and glossy
> *COLOR*
> All colors and patterns are permissible
> *SIZE*
> Dogs should be healthy and should NOT reach the point where it is considered obese. Height and weight should be in proportion of the body frame.
> Height-Females 16 to 19 at withers Males 17-20 at withers
> Weight- There is no particular weight for the breed
> *GAIT*
> Should be effortless and powerful. The action must, however, be unrestrained, free and vigorous with powerful drive off the rear. (Some paddling and lumbering accepted in XL and Extreme varieties), but not preferred in compact to medium.
> *FAULTS*
> Faults to be penalized but not disqualifications for showing are:
> Kinked tail
> Twisted tail
> Knotted tail
> Long tail
> Curled tail
> Overly Short tail
> Pink or Albino eyes
> Undershot mouth
> Overshot mouth
> Severe turn fronts
> Severe turn to rears
> cryptorchidism-undesended testicle
> *DISQUALIFICATIONS*
> Displaying or possessing aggressive behavior towards humans
> 
> 
> 
> *Pocket*- This is an amendment to the basic standard which a Pocket Bully is determined by its adult height. Males under 17″ at the withers. Females under 16″ at the withers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *XL*- Males over 20″ at the withers.Females over 19″ at the withers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Extreme*- Extreme Bully is determined by its body structure and build.Both sex dogs with heavier body frames and more overall body mass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Classic*- Classic dog is determined by its body structure and build. Both sex dogs with lighter body frames and less overall body mass.


----------



## Stanced Out Bullies

Brucie said:


> Nice dog, but I would consider her a standard.


According to the Abkc breed standard, she fits the bill as a classic.
thanks you , she is a sweet dog!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

ABKC first and only Classic GR CH

GR CH Neighborhood Bully Pride's Charlie Sheen Superbad


----------



## Kristen623

Classic is definitely my cup of tea!!!!


----------



## redog

Kristen623 said:


> Classic is definitely my cup of tea!!!!


I totally agree


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Shox is going to murk the Classic Class on October 20 here in Atlanta and hopefully CH out; however, when all is said and done he will be a Standard dog and a bangin one at that.


----------



## Kristen623

I cant help but notice in the "extreme" breed the ways the eyes look so red. Is this a normal feature in this type?


----------



## ames

Nope I think generics and bad breeding can cause cherry eye.


----------

